# Hamsters vs.Mice



## champagneannie

Come on hammie lovers, fight it out with the mouse people!

I'm allowed to get a new pet, and i have decided either a syrian hamster or some mice. But which one? They will be kept in a large bin cage, in my room at night and in a insulated shed (used for pet boarding) in the day.

So far, the pro's of mice - you can have more! plus i've not owned them before so that'd be good to learn.
But hamsters are so sweet...

HELP! :001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Rats!



Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## champagneannie

trust me i've tried! i quote "NO RATS. NO FERRETS"

so it's either hammie or mice. not to fussed about gerbils tbh (no offence). If i get i hutch, i might be allowed a guinea-pig. not a huge rabbit fan eith tbh. not that i dislike them, just would rather have a hamster or mice.Something that'll fit in a bin cage.


----------



## sophiew

I think mice are good because you can have more than one and watch them interact, not like solitary hamsters.

Guinea pigs need a lot more space (4' x 2' hutch / cage for a pair) and need to be kept in pairs as they need company.

Good luck whatever you decide

Sophie
x


----------



## thedogsmother

I have mice and hamsters so I don't want to offend either 

Mice 
Pros, 
1. Intelligent.
2. very easily tamed.
3. virtually never bite.
4. less timid than the hammies were at first.
5. Are usually awake on and off during the day.
6. Loads of different colours and coat varieties.
7. Can be kept happily in groups of more than 1 if you get girls.

Cons,
1. Can be a bit smelly, especially the boys.
2. Can be delicate health wise if not well bred.
3. Less easy to find breeders/stockists than hamsters.
4. Need much larger cages then you might think.

Hamsters
Pros,
1. Bags of personality.
2. Plenty of different varieties/coat colours etc.
3. Good breeders are easier to find.
4. Don't quote me on this but I think they live longer.

Cons,
1. They are nocturnal.
2. Can be very timid when young.
3. Can be bitey if not handled correctly.
4. Most breeds of hamsters should always be kept on their own.

Hope this helps but I can't tell you which are my favourite cos I love them the same.


----------



## Flissy

Hamsters 

But I like both, we were originally going to have mice but couldn't find a breeder and fell in love with a little Sausage instead lol


----------



## cassie01

i like both but i find a syrian fits into the hand better. however its lovely to watch mice interacting which you cant get with hammies. if your looking into bin cages you can stack them and use tubes to connect them with hamsters, mice would need mesh sides or ladders.


----------



## vet-2-b

HAMMIES,mice smell and have a shorter life spans


----------



## happysaz133

I personally prefer hammies, but I'd like to try having mice someday if I ever live on my own (no one will let me have mice!).


----------



## zany_toon

Mice! Mice, mice, mice, mice, mice!!!

Pros:
1. Endless hours of fun
2. Very intelligent
3. Like to "help" cleaning their cages
4. Are easily amused with egg boxes and toilet roll tubes
5. Very inquisitive
6. Friendly
7. Rarely bite (although some like to nibble nails or fingers!)
8. Very cheap to buy toys for - mine are getting a wine rack and have some stationary tubs
9. Fearless. Mine like to try and attack the cat through their cages! 
10. Don't generally mind being woken up so you can keep them active when you are up and about
11. Don't get smelly if you clean them when you should!!
12. Each one will have a clearly different personality
13. Can be kept in groups (although most breeders don't recommend keeping boys in groups larger than 5 and females in groups larger than 10)
14. Oodles of differnet colours and coat types
15. Are great for getting rid of parents :lol: (My dad hates them. When he visits I bring all the mice down and he clears out in 5 minutes!!)

Cons
Only two:
1. You will spend a fortune on toys and goodies for them :001_tt2:
2. Can live a maximum of only 3 years dependant on breeding, care, feeding

As for hammies, I've no idea, never had one. But knowing that the first rodent i ever bought was a mouse and I know have 14 I think that says a lot!!


----------



## C&M'sAnimals

Hi! I'm currently making the same choice between a Syrain Hanster or some Fancy Mice. So far I'm going with mice. This is because mice will be up on and off through the day, but my last syrian hamster I had was sleeping all day. I also love watching more than one pet interact. Have you decided yet?!
C&M'sAnimals


----------



## Tomskrat

I'll also give a vote for mice. Nice intractive pets that are fun to watch even if get some which aren't too fussed on handling. They can smell especially boys and large groups of does but a small group if does isn't usually much worse then a Syrian. They do like having lots of toys to destroy.


----------

